# PTE-A Tips that I prepared



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

I have been seeing many people asking for Tips for the PTE-A English Exam and I would like to pen down all notes that I had made during my preparation. 

Hope this will help everyone in their preparations. 

*Speaking*


*Read Aloud*

Read with proper pauses, intonation and stress
Better to group a few words together
Keep your natural rhythm
Practice before actually answering​
*Repeat Sentence*

Listen for phrases in the sentence
Copy the emphasis in the sentence​
*Describe Image*

Introduce Image
Explain Key Features 
Conclude

Introduce Image - This graph represents the Title + X-axis or as appropriate for the given image (10 seconds)
Key Features - Most noticeable features and smooth talk (20 seconds)
Conclusion - start with word "Overall" or "In Conclusion", single sentence (10 seconds)
Note: Oral Fluency is more important than Content.​
*Retell Lecture*

Make note of key points quickly
Get the gist of the lecture
Speak at least 5 sentences
Use arrows & symbols in the Notes to indicate order or flow 
Speak fluently and with correct pronunciation 
Start with "The speaker said.."​
*Answer Short Questions*

Be Precise 
Answer in 1 - 3 words
Listen carefully​

*Writing*


*Summarize Written Text*

Identify Key Points 
Use FANBOY connector words. FANBOY = For,And,Nor,But,Or,Yet
Strictly less than 70 words ideally 40 - 50 words
One sentence only
Use max of two commas 
Start with Capital and end with full stop​

*Writing Essay*

Essay Template
(suited for essays asking my opinion)
Keep it to 230 - 250 words 

(Introduction) 
These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.


(2nd Paragraph)
There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that ________________.


(3rd Paragraph)
Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ____________. Then, there are concerns about __________________.

(Conclusion) 
While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that _________. I would strongly recommend that _______________.​

Continued in the Next Post.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

*Reading*


*Multiple Choice, Choose Single Answer*

Read and Understand the Question 
Read Passage and Understand
Choose YOUR Answer and Eliminate other incorrect Answers​
*Multiple Choice, Choose Multiple Answers*

Has Negative Marking
Can have 2 or 3 correct options - Choose wisely and don't push yourself

Read Question and Understand
Read Passage with Focus and Understand
Eliminate Answers and Choose the right options​
*Re-order Paragraphs*

Search for Heading/Topic Sentence that stands alone
Check Proper Nouns-Common nouns-Pronoun-Articles Usage-Time Phrases order to re-order the sentences.
Proper Nouns - Atlantic Ocean, Walt Disney, etc
Common Nouns - Man, Mountain, etc
Pronoun - He, She, They, Them, etc
Articles Usage - a, an, the. "The" refers to a noun already introduced earlier
Time Phrases - Passive voice refers back to another sentence 
Other Phrases - However, Moreover, Although, Also, etc​
*Fill in the Blanks (Both Reading\Writing)*

Skim through the Passage first
Concentrate at parts of speech before and after the Blank
Practice Collocations​

*Listening*


*Summarize Spoken Text*

Start writing with "The speaker said..."
Other tips same as Re-tell Lecture

Make note of key points quickly
Get the gist of the lecture
Write at least 5 sentences
Use arrows & symbols to indicate order or flow
Write with correct pronunciation​
*Multiple Choice, Choose Single Answer*

Read question before audio starts
Stay focused till the end​
*Multiple Choice, Choose Multiple Answers*

Has Negative Marking - be cautious
Read question before audio starts
Stay focused till the end​
*Highlight Correct Summary*

Write down in notepad
Understand what is conveyed by speaker
Use elimination method
In general, the answer with many detail is wrong one. Use this tip only when you can’t understand at all.​
*Fill in the Blanks*

Note down in notepad
Careful listen to nouns - singular/plural?
Take care of Spellings. Answer is Wrong if Spelling is wrong.​
*Select Missing Word*

Straight forward. 
Listen Carefully.
Get the Gist of the speaker.​
*Highlight Incorrect Words*

Single Left Mouse Click on the Incorrect Word.
Be Quick as the speaker can be fast at times.​
*Write Dictation*

Use Notepad or Type, whichever is more comfortable.
Start with Capital and End with Full stop.​

Please modify the tips according to your comfort. Good luck with Practice.
All the Best Everyone. :thumb:


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> *Reading*
> 
> 
> *Multiple Choice, Choose Single Answer*
> ...


I appreciate your effort, this helps. 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> *Reading*
> 
> 
> *Multiple Choice, Choose Single Answer*
> ...


You are simply awesome!.... 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> You are simply awesome!....
> 
> Best is yet to come!


Thank You


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ArGo said:


> I appreciate your effort, this helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


Glad that this has helped you


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

awesome post. Thanks a lot for your effort.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sathish4sree said:


> awesome post. Thanks a lot for your effort.



All the Best with your Preparations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Excellent tips, great work vincyf1.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> Excellent tips, great work vincyf1.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Thanks buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebr4t (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi vincyf1,

Wow just realized that you passed the PTE score with a perfect score. I am wondering how did you do that? Please share some tips and materials that you used to study.

I took the test 4x and still with no luck and I need to get 79+ for all modules. 

Appreciate if you can help sharing some materials. Thanks.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> *Reading*
> 
> 
> *Multiple Choice, Choose Single Answer*
> ...


Thanks for these valuable tips


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Thanks for these valuable tips




Anytime  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

good work mate ... can you please specify the number of questions in each category e.g. 
Read aloud = 30 questions 
one word answer = 15 questions just like that ? it will help alot im planning to take PTE exam this month. thanks


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> good work mate ... can you please specify the number of questions in each category e.g.
> Read aloud = 30 questions
> one word answer = 15 questions just like that ? it will help alot im planning to take PTE exam this month. thanks




Good point. 
One thing to note is that the number of questions vary a lot. I will try to put together something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> *Reading*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good one Vincyf1 , very helpful for test seekers


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks a ton mate...


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey Vincyf1, can you check the essay according to the script. I tailored little bit to include the example, as I am preparing the script for a friend of mine whose English level is not so good, let's say at 5 band. Can you please point out to improve it further.

1. Traveling overseas to study is overrated. We have brilliant scholars who have studied locally. In 

your opinion, is travel really required for higher studies?



These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about the importance of studying abroad. While it is possible to claim that local universities also produce competent scholars, my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument. 



There are several reasons why it is believed that the foreign education is better than the domestic one. One of them is that a degree from the foreign prestigious universities is much valuable for the future. It can also be argued that the foreign schools implement technical tools to aid the academic studies that would become more useful to have in the students’ arsenal. For example, while 
pursuing my study abroad, apart from the theoretical knowledge, I also learned to use various computer programs, such as Arena Simulation, SolidWorks and so on. This is not the case for most universities in my home countries. 

Those who argue for local education to become scholars have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that not everyone is lucky enough to have a sufficient family fund for studying into the foreign universities, and this often ended to the heavy debt to the students’ shoulders. Then, there are concerns about homesickness especially for the one who leave their family for the first time.



While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that obtain the foreign degree is in fact provide much more value for the students’ future. I would strongly recommend that it is a good investment for higher studied from the foreign universities.

Sorry for the format, I have to do it via mobile phone, so please ignore the paragraphing. It has just four paragraph.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Vincyf,

I have given my PTE 5 monhts back and got the desired result of 65+ but due to unexpected behavior of DIBP this yuear I am planning to get more points in EOI for my wife also. 

Yesterday only she have registered for PTE and left with only 20 days preparation. 

Your tips are really helpful and I conquer that they are absolutely awesome to crack PTE for everyone who have a very short time for prep. 

God Bless. You make my life a lot easy today.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> Hey Vincyf1, can you check the essay according to the script. I tailored little bit to include the example, as I am preparing the script for a friend of mine whose English level is not so good, let's say at 5 band. Can you please point out to improve it further.


Hi Buddy,

You have already done a great job. I would be nitpicking but I think it will help improve your points with a few minor corrections that I recommend: 

1. It would be better to use shorter simpler sentences than complex long ones to avoid any possible punctuation mistakes. For example, in the below sentence, I think a comma will be necessary to help in better comprehension. 

_*It can also be argued that the foreign schools implement technical tools to aid the academic studies that would become more useful to have in the students’ arsenal. *_

2. In the below sentence, instead of "my home countries", the more apt usage would be *"my home country"*

*This is not the case for most universities in my home countries. *

3. I would look at improving the structure of the below sentence:

*Firstly, it is claimed that not everyone is lucky enough to have a sufficient family fund for studying into the foreign universities, and this often ended to the heavy debt to the students’ shoulders. Then, there are concerns about homesickness especially for the one who leave their family for the first time.*

*My Version:
Firstly, it is claimed that not everyone is lucky enough to have sufficient family funds for studying at foreign universities, and this often ends up with the burden of a heavy debt on the student. Then, there are concerns of homesickness especially for the ones who are leaving their family for the first time.*


I don't mean to offend you in anyway. I hope these suggestions help you. 
All the Best. :thumb:


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

akhandel said:


> Hi Vincyf,
> 
> I have given my PTE 5 monhts back and got the desired result of 65+ but due to unexpected behavior of DIBP this yuear I am planning to get more points in EOI for my wife also.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your beautiful words. 
Glad that these tips are helping with PTE preparations. 

All the Best :thumb:


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

littlebr4t said:


> Hi vincyf1,
> 
> Wow just realized that you passed the PTE score with a perfect score. I am wondering how did you do that? Please share some tips and materials that you used to study.
> 
> ...


I have replied to your PMs with suggestions. 
Do let me know if you need more info.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> You have already done a great job. I would be nitpicking but I think it will help improve your points with a few minor corrections that I recommend:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the correction, and don't feel like that.

So basically, in template just have to fill the gap with the simple phrases to avoid the mistakes.
 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> Thank you for the correction, and don't feel like that.
> 
> So basically, in template just have to fill the gap with the simple phrases to avoid the mistakes.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Smaller sentences help you reduce your mistakes. And, I feel there is no advantage whatsoever in using long sentences.


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi all , adding to vincyf1s elaborate guide, here is my experience .took pte twice 
Aug and in sep1st week
Attempt 1 L88, R90, W90,S 60.
Attempt2 . 90 all sections.

I was surprised and disappointed on missing out in first attempt .

I reviewed the result and decided that I probably was stopping too much while speaking in describe image .

I prepared a bit more and watched You tube videos and practiced again. Managed to crack it second time.

My suggestions on the speaking section:

Speaking is first section ,starts with read aloud. This is the time where all the test takers are speaking and it is easy to loose focus . Don't bother about noise and focus on ur screen. Try not to stop ,be fluent, pronounce the plurals and other ed words properly.

Describe image is I feel the toughest. Key here don't panic. Follow the flow intro , 2 key points , conclusion . There may not be conclusion for all images . You get graphs, images, pyramid etc.Try to speak without stopping.4-5 sentences overall should be gud enuf.


Retell lecture : here again note down the key points and follow the same pattern as above.

All the best for ur exam






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

klusarun said:


> Hi all , adding to vincyf1s elaborate guide, here is my experience .took pte twice
> Aug and in sep1st week
> Attempt 1 L88, R90, W90,S 60.
> Attempt2 . 90 all sections.



Congratulations on your results! 
Thanks for posting your suggestions.


----------



## ashutosh0208 (Sep 8, 2017)

I got my PTE-A first attempt results yesterday. I am depressed with my performance.

Results are L:51,R:56,S:41,W:59.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ashutosh0208 said:


> I got my PTE-A first attempt results yesterday. I am depressed with my performance.
> 
> Results are L:51,R:56,S:41,W:59.


Most of here have only cleared the English Exams on multiple attempts. 
I would suggest you to take some time and practice more. That should help you get better scores. 

Watch videos, use tips, get comfortable with questions one by one until you are confident. Practice the easier question types first so that you can keep your confidence going and then attempt to practice the tougher questions. 

Take help from the many community members in this forum. 

All the Best :thumb:


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

can you please tell me how the listening module is scored in PTE ? like each correct answer carries one mark ? im having problems with MCQ and lecture summary MCQ questions of listening module thats why i want to know what would be my score if i did not score well in these two type of questions. thanks


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi vincyf1, 

Please share collocation list


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

sathish4sree said:


> Hi vincyf1,
> 
> Please share collocation list




It would be there on pte website..


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

klusarun said:


> It would be there on pte website..



https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> can you please tell me how the listening module is scored in PTE ? like each correct answer carries one mark ? im having problems with MCQ and lecture summary MCQ questions of listening module thats why i want to know what would be my score if i did not score well in these two type of questions. thanks


Please take a look at the below score guide that will answer your questions: 

PTE Score Guide

All the Best :thumb:


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sathish4sree said:


> Hi vincyf1,
> 
> Please share collocation list


Apart from the Pearson list, There are some good videos available on Youtube as well. 

Collocations Youtube Videos


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Can i make notes of keywords for repeat sentence in speaking modules ??


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Umarchodhary said:


> Can i make notes of keywords for repeat sentence in speaking modules ??




If you can, you can.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## browneye (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks Buddy ... Good Job


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

browneye said:


> Thanks Buddy ... Good Job


Thanks. Hope that this helped you in someway


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey Vincyf1, 
You have used the template for the essay that asked our opinion to choose between two sides.

Now, what about other type of essay like cause and effect, pros and cons?
Is there a template or any simple tricks to follow? 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> Hey Vincyf1,
> You have used the template for the essay that asked our opinion to choose between two sides.
> 
> Now, what about other type of essay like cause and effect, pros and cons?
> ...


Hey Buddy,

I am sorry, I do not have a specific template for the other Essay types. Honestly, I just prepared for the Choice type Essays because I read somewhere that the choice type essays come 90% of the time in PTE exam. 

For these types, my idea was to utilize the same template and modify accordingly. I feel you can borrow a lot of words from this template for the other types as well. 

For Example, in case of Pros and Cons, my Second Paragraph (after Introduction Paragraph) would list out the Pros and the Third Paragraph would have the Cons. And then followed by Conclusion.


----------



## Nik081 (Sep 18, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been seeing many people asking for Tips for the PTE-A English Exam and I would like to pen down all notes that I had made during my preparation.
> 
> ...


Excellent thank you.preparing to write soon.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi vincyf1, 
Thanks a lot for your tips! Much appreciated.

Could you pls check my essay using your template. Do you believe I can use it for any type of essay in PTE? Even if the question will be about advant/disadvant?
Thanks in advance!

Topic: It is considered by many that dangerous activities like extreme skiing, water rafting, bungee jumping etc. is a good thing. Do you support this opinion? If yes, give the reasons and examples. 

These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about extreme and dangerous sports. While it is possible to claim that many people can benefit from these activities, my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument.

There are several reasons why extreme sports such as bungee jumping or water rafting should be avoided. One of them is that people become aggressive and violent after doing these activities. It can also be argued that some of these people can even die and this can have many negative effects on their families. It should also be taken into account that there are a lot of other hobbies and activities that are safety and do not hurt people.

Those who argue for extreme sports have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that people can relax after stressful day while doing some extreme activities. Then, there are concerns about criminal individuals who can use the dangerous activities in order to reduce their aggressions in a daily life.

While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that extreme sports should be banned. I would strongly recommend that people avoid any kind of dangerous sports.

225 words


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi vincyf1,
> Thanks a lot for your tips! Much appreciated.
> 
> Could you pls check my essay using your template. Do you believe I can use it for any type of essay in PTE? Even if the question will be about advant/disadvant?
> ...


Hi Buddy,

Yes I believe you can use this template for other type of Essays as well with slight modifications accordingly.

You have done a good job with this Essay. There are minor corrections you would need to make as listed below :

1. 2nd Para. Use "Safe" instead of "Safety"
2. 3rd Para. The highlighted sentences both seem contrasting. You should list all Pros in one Paragraph and all Cons in the second paragraph. When your paragraph is about advantages of Extreme sports, you cannot give concerns of the same in the next sentence.
3. 4th Para. Expand your conclusion by another sentence by telling that according to you Pros outweigh the cons (or vice versa) and hence your opinion.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nik081 said:


> Excellent thank you.preparing to write soon.


Thanks
All the Best :thumb:


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Thanks a lot bro for your correction!
All the best for your further visa, EOI, etc. process!


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

hi mate ! can you please evaluate my take on read aloud thanks

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bw...21WT1NCVU8wV0U


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

vincyf1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> All the Best :thumb:




Hey my friend, do you mind sharing your written discourse with the template you have used? Thank you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Hey my friend, do you mind sharing your written discourse with the template you have used? Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Hi Buddy, 

I got 90 in Written Discourse as well.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> I got 90 in Written Discourse as well.




Great, thank you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

Thank you, brother. I will start my preparation. Do you have any suggestions on practice material?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

venkatesh581 said:


> Thank you, brother. I will start my preparation. Do you have any suggestions on practice material?




For materials, just google “PTE materials Google Drive”. You should get google drive results where many have shared pdf materials.

Apart from that watch E2 language and PTE gold videos on YouTube. They have a good collection. 

All the Best! :thumb:


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

today's essay
1) laws can effect human behaviour agree/disagree
2) according to The International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN) 18000 species of plants and animals are near to get extinct. should we try to stop it ? discuss your views and give examples


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

got my results today First attempt NO MOCKS L:*90* S:*90* R:*85* W:*85*

used the same template for essay vincyf1 posted thanks for all ur tips


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> got my results today First attempt NO MOCKS L:*90* S:*90* R:*85* W:*85*
> 
> used the same template for essay vincyf1 posted thanks for all ur tips


Congratulations buddy! Very well done! 

All the Best with the next steps! :thumb:


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> got my results today First attempt NO MOCKS L:*90* S:*90* R:*85* W:*85*
> 
> used the same template for essay vincyf1 posted thanks for all ur tips


Congrats. Did you attempt the test in Dubai?


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Congrats. Did you attempt the test in Dubai?


yes i flew all the way from pakistan to dubai just to take this exam. IELTS is a scam IMO


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> yes i flew all the way from pakistan to dubai just to take this exam. IELTS is a scam IMO


In which test center did you give the test as there are two test centers in Dubai and someone suggested me to give the test on weekday only.


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> got my results today First attempt NO MOCKS L:*90* S:*90* R:*85* W:*85*
> 
> used the same template for essay vincyf1 posted thanks for all ur tips




Congrats


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> In which test center did you give the test as there are two test centers in Dubai and someone suggested me to give the test on weekday only.


JNS training centre Al Barsha. there are only ten systems there and i gave the test on a weekday morning 11:00am and there was only one other candidate.


----------



## sureshkapisetty (May 16, 2017)

Hi Vincyfi,

Please provide your mobile no.I am from hyderabad.Had some doubts on acs application and pte tips


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sureshkapisetty said:


> Hi Vincyfi,
> 
> Please provide your mobile no.I am from hyderabad.Had some doubts on acs application and pte tips




Hey buddy,

I won’t be able to share my number. But you can PM me if you need any specific details about ACS. I will respond at the earliest possible.


----------



## sureshkapisetty (May 16, 2017)

Hi Vincyfi,

I am About to submit acs application today,two doubts i have like while updating qualification details what should be the attachment type name. mine is Btech (EEE)
And coming to experience i have 3 companies and what should be the reference letter or statutory declaration attachment type name.Please reply.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sureshkapisetty said:


> Hi Vincyfi,
> 
> I am About to submit acs application today,two doubts i have like while updating qualification details what should be the attachment type name. mine is Btech (EEE)
> And coming to experience i have 3 companies and what should be the reference letter or statutory declaration attachment type name.Please reply.


I used File Names in below format:

Passport.pdf
Degree_Transcript_Certificates.pdf
Company1_Employment_Reference.pdf
Company2_Employment_Reference.pdf
Company3_Employment_Reference.pdf

There is no need to separately name Statutory Declaration and Reference Letter.


----------



## sureshkapisetty (May 16, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I used File Names in below format:
> 
> Passport.pdf
> Degree_Transcript_Certificates.pdf
> ...


Thanks for your reply.
I had one issue as my passport got updated two times and not able to delete and the uploaded passport.pdf is showing as N_Applicant_Passport_Passport.pdf,but i uploaded passport.pdf only.
Please suggest.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sureshkapisetty said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I had one issue as my passport got updated two times and not able to delete and the uploaded passport.pdf is showing as N_Applicant_Passport_Passport.pdf,but i uploaded passport.pdf only.
> 
> Please suggest.




I think it Should not be a problem. If they need additional documents they will reach out to you anyway.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

venkatesh581 said:


> Thank you, brother. I will start my preparation. Do you have any suggestions on practice material?


Check this out

PTE Materials


----------



## nowwin4u (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the tips. Can you please elaborate more on Summarise Written text, should I try to paraphrase the complete sentence? Or should copy paste from the actual text?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

nowwin4u said:


> Thanks for sharing the tips. Can you please elaborate more on Summarise Written text, should I try to paraphrase the complete sentence? Or should copy paste from the actual text?


You would have to paraphrase the sentences and basically highlight the idea of the general Text provided by including important details from the text.


----------



## Yadsohal (Jul 27, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> I won’t be able to share my number. But you can PM me if you need any specific details about ACS. I will respond at the earliest possible.


Hi Vincyf1,

What is PM ? How to use ?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Yadsohal said:


> Hi Vincyf1,
> 
> 
> 
> What is PM ? How to use ?




PM - Private Message
You can hover mouse pointer over a user name and you should see an option to send private message


----------



## Yadsohal (Jul 27, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> PM - Private Message
> You can hover mouse pointer over a user name and you should see an option to send private message


Hi Vincyf1,

Thanks for update, but not able to see this option.


----------



## babueng (Nov 2, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> *Reading*
> 
> 
> *Multiple Choice, Choose Single Answer*
> ...


Can you suggest me best website/blog where i can find material to start my preparation?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

babueng said:


> Can you suggest me best website/blog where i can find material to start my preparation?




Search for "Google Drive PTE Materials" you should find a few links where these materials are shared by some of the people.


----------



## babueng (Nov 2, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Search for "Google Drive PTE Materials" you should find a few links where these materials are shared by some of the people.


Thanks


----------



## nowwin4u (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks, your advice were very helpful, in my 4th attempt I could achieve my desired score of 79+ in every module 
I have shared my experience and learning in these videos, I hope it would help others too.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

nowwin4u said:


> Thanks, your advice were very helpful, in my 4th attempt I could achieve my desired score of 79+ in every module
> I have shared my experience and learning in these videos, I hope it would help others too.
> PTE Tips to Score 90 in Speaking - YouTube


Glad that this information helped you in successfully clearing your PTE. 
Please also share the videos in the PTE Thread where many would benefit. Great Video btw.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

nowwin4u said:


> Thanks, your advice were very helpful, in my 4th attempt I could achieve my desired score of 79+ in every module
> I have shared my experience and learning in these videos, I hope it would help others too.
> PTE Tips to Score 90 in Speaking - YouTube


Hi mate, 
Thanks a lot for your helpful videos. Do you have any special tips for reading section? I have the similar scores as you had in your previous attempts.. i cannot cross 75.
Did u you the template from vincyf1 for writing?


----------



## Malla (Aug 5, 2017)

Great! Congrats


----------



## AnuAus (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi Vincy,

I am Anu, planning to move to Canada or Australia. By profession I am Oracle DBA/Oracle Apps DBA (Electrical engg, 12 years exp) and husband is ERP(Oracle/SAP) COE(Industrial Engg, 14 years exp) in a major company.

I am 37 and hubby 38 and 2 kids in the family.

Reason I am sending you this message is because I can see that you are into a similar profile and can help me out. Request you to outline the steps that are required to apply for a PR for these countries. Also, I am not sure if I should go for ILETS general/academic or PTE academic.

Any help shall be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks
Anu


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

AnuAus said:


> Hi Vincy,
> 
> I am Anu, planning to move to Canada or Australia. By profession I am Oracle DBA/Oracle Apps DBA (Electrical engg, 12 years exp) and husband is ERP(Oracle/SAP) COE(Industrial Engg, 14 years exp) in a major company.
> 
> ...


Hi Anu, 

PTE is currently not accepted for Canada immigration. IELTS is accepted for both Canada and Australia. So, if you are undecided on the country to immigrate to, IELTS would be the best choice.

However, do note that, PTE and IELTS have very different formats. IELTS may be easier in terms of preparation but can be tougher to score marks for some. With PTE, the format is quite daunting for first timers however some people can score full marks and some others struggle. Its all about your comfort with each of them. I would urge you to go through each of these formats. 

Before starting English Test preparation, Go to the immigration websites for both Canada and Australia and check your eligibility points. Currently, Canada CRS requires close to 431 points while Australia requires 65 points to secure PR visa. Please go through various forums and find out the information about where you are placed pointwise and how you can gain more points.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Dear vincyf1,
Can you pls have a look at my essay and give your opinion whether I can implement your template for these kinds of topics? Thanks a lot!

The environment we are living in is in danger due to the various problems. Who do u think
should be responsible for solving it? Is it the government, organisations or individuals?

These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about the environment which is affected by the climate change and air pollution. While it is possible to claim that the government and companies are responsible for tackling these issues, my view is that in the first place every single individual is pledged to solve the problems related to the environment.

There are several reasons why individuals should be responsible for the protection of the environment. One of them is that they can avoid using plastic bags and buy paper bags instead. According to the recent study led by University of Sydney, the number of people who are still using the plastic bags has reduced in the last decade. It cannot be denied that this trend has positively contributed to the environment. It can also be argued that people should stop using the private vehicles and switch to the environment friendly transport modes such as bicycle. It can also be taken into account that humans can start using electronic cars in order to reduce CO2 emissions.

Those who argue that the governments as well as the companies are answerable for climate change have a different view. Firstly, it is claimed that the government can increase the taxes for using conventional cars. Then, there are concerns about companies that use too much paper for their daily businesses. Therefore, these enterprises need to stop printing too much and try to combat the climate change together with government and individuals.

While there are strong arguments on both sides of the argument, my personal opinion is that climate change and air pollution can be stopped mainly by individuals. I would strongly recommend that every person takes care of the environment in order to slow down the negative trend of the climate change.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Dear vincyf1,
> Can you pls have a look at my essay and give your opinion whether I can implement your template for these kinds of topics? Thanks a lot!
> 
> The environment we are living in is in danger due to the various problems. Who do u think
> ...


You have made a good attempt. You can definitely use the template. For other kind of topics, All you need to do is simple modifications like you have already done. 

All the Best :thumb:


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> You have made a good attempt. You can definitely use the template. For other kind of topics, All you need to do is simple modifications like you have already done.
> 
> All the Best :thumb:


Thanks a lot mate! All the best for you visa process!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Thanks a lot mate! All the best for you visa process!




Thanks for the wishes buddy!


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Anu,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, what is expected from ielts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Hey, what is expected from ielts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




IELTS is tough to score high marks. But the format is less daunting than PTE. Again it depends on individuals comfort with those formats.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey vincyf and others.
Do you think the essay template should work for IELTS as well?

I have a friend who need just 4.5 bands in IELTS and the English level is poor. Can I suggest this template?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fgsmail (Apr 21, 2017)

Does anyone here have a tip to overcome anxiety while repeat sentence task?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## boombaya (Nov 17, 2017)

fgsmail said:


> Does anyone here have a tip to overcome anxiety while repeat sentence task?
> Thanks in advance.



I did the repeating sentence part by writing down quickly the first letter of the word. 

Eg. The toilet is next to the coffee machine.

T T I N T T C M

I find this helpful because when I repeat like this, I never miss a word


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> Hey vincyf and others.
> Do you think the essay template should work for IELTS as well?
> 
> I have a friend who need just 4.5 bands in IELTS and the English level is poor. Can I suggest this template?
> ...




I am not very sure about IELTS buddy. But I think it should definitely get him the 4.5 band.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

boombaya said:


> I did the repeating sentence part by writing down quickly the first letter of the word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is a great tip. I think it can be recommended for people to practise with this technique! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

vincyf1 said:


> I am not very sure about IELTS buddy. But I think it should definitely get him the 4.5 band.


That's what I think. I mean its great for to starting the essay sentence for new English Lerner. If he practice how to fill the gap with appropriate topic related words/sentence, it would be much easier to secure good marks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Guys, need some suggestion on my score. Which area(s) i need to focus to get 79+?

Listening - 74
Reading - 74
Speaking - 86
Writing - 72

Grammar - 68
Oral Fluency - 65
Pronunciation - 86
Spelling - 23
Vocabulary - 80
Written Discourse - 81


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*PTE-A...superior level in 4th attempt*

This is a great thread; wish it was there when I struggling with PTE 

Just want to add my experience (shared it earlier though).

I would like to share my experience of getting a score of 90 in 4th attempt. This forum has helped me immensely, so would like to share some things which I did as part of my study and in the exam.

Attempt L/R/S/W
I.......... 74/78/90/75
II......... 87/76/71/88
III........ 88/71/90/85
IV......... 90/90/90/90 

*Preparation:-*

1. *Reading *- Please solve as many questions as you can. To me following material was really beneficial. - 
surewayenglish dot com
Questions on PTE Gold channel on YouTube.

Re-order paragraphs - surewayenglish dot com course material is really good.

2. *Speaking *- Mainly practiced describe image. You can use any good templates available on the net. Apart from just try speaking fluently without pauses.
During preparation, try to record your answers on your phone and listen to them.

3. *Writing *- For essay, you must following this simple trick. Try to have 4 paragraphs.
para 1 - Introduction. paraphrase the given essay question.
para 2 - Supporting example 1
para 3 - Supporting example 2
para 4 - Conclusion. You can start with a phrase such as 'To conclude...'

Please refer to _ieltsliz dot com_ for essay writing. 

To summarize in one line....again try to do solve as many questions as possible. This also depends on your level of English.

4. *Listening *- The key is to practice as there could be some words which you may not understand due to difference in the accent or the speed of the speech.

Practice available tests on PTE Gold channel on YouTube.

_*Things to be taken care off in the exam:-*_

1. _*Speaking *_- 
Put your mic below your lips so that breathing sound does not interrupt with your speech.
Also avoid taking the test if you have cold / sore throat. I experienced it during 2nd attempt.
Do not try to correct yourself if you have said something incorrect. Do not take pauses during speaking. Also don't do umm, aann...those things. Fluency and Grammar are the key. They weigh more than the content.

2. _*Reading / Listening*_ - Keep an eye on the timer. Also except for Multiple Question Multiple answer, make a guess where you are not sure.

3. _*Writing*_- Avoid spelling mistakes. It's a big No.
Use simple sentences if you are not sure about making a correct complex one. Similarly use simple words if you not sure about spelling of a difficult one.
You cannot go wrong with the grammar if you are aiming for full marks.

If I can do it, you can too...All the best.


----------



## sarapaz (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks for your valuable tips. Bookmarking this page!

- Cheers


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

I found a link where you have paid questions shown from PTEpractice ,com


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi guys,
I took PTE this week and failed in listening and writing because I missed two write from dictation. I didn´t manage my time correctly..
L/R/S/W - 66/80/83/67
I used a template for essay which I got from here (These days, there is an ongoing debate). The essay was about written examinations, so I could fill out the template very well. For writing a summary I did also a good job.
Do you beleive that my score in writing and in listening could be affected so much by the write from dictation where every correct word is one point?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> This is a great thread; wish it was there when I struggling with PTE
> 
> Just want to add my experience (shared it earlier though).
> 
> ...


Glad you made it to your desired score  
All the Best with your next steps.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

vincyf1 said:


> Glad you made it to your desired score
> All the Best with your next steps.


Thank you !


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi guys,
> I took PTE this week and failed in listening and writing because I missed two write from dictation. I didn´t manage my time correctly..
> L/R/S/W - 66/80/83/67
> I used a template for essay which I got from here (These days, there is an ongoing debate). The essay was about written examinations, so I could fill out the template very well. For writing a summary I did also a good job.
> Do you beleive that my score in writing and in listening could be affected so much by the write from dictation where every correct word is one point?


Write From Dictation does have good weightage on your score. Mainly because if you complete it then your time management skills are validated along with your Listening and Writing Skills. 

Also, if you miss adding a full stop at the end, I think you lose full marks for that sentence. (Experts can correct me if I am wrong)

Also, check your Enabling skills to see if you are scoring low in some of them that can affect your main skills.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Guys, need some suggestion on my score. Which area(s) i need to focus to get 79+?
> 
> Listening - 74
> Reading - 74
> ...


Spelling for sure. I would suggest you to use simple words and simple sentences. Even punctuations going wrong can affect your score. Ensure that you use appropriate punctuation wherever necessary. 

If you use simple sentences, your grammar score would also improve in my opinion. I see that you have good Speaking score and all others very close to the 79 mark. So, all you would need is minor improvements and significant one with spelling.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

vincyf1 said:


> Spelling for sure. I would suggest you to use simple words and simple sentences. Even punctuations going wrong can affect your score. Ensure that you use appropriate punctuation wherever necessary.
> 
> If you use simple sentences, your grammar score would also improve in my opinion. I see that you have good Speaking score and all others very close to the 79 mark. So, all you would need is minor improvements and significant one with spelling.


I think i should take a paid package of E2Language and hope to get 79+. Has anyone else taken their package?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

insider580 said:


> I think i should take a paid package of E2Language and hope to get 79+. Has anyone else taken their package?




I have not used them. Although I have seen their videos on YouTube. Those were of great help when I was preparing.


----------



## fgsmail (Apr 21, 2017)

boombaya said:


> I did the repeating sentence part by writing down quickly the first letter of the word.
> 
> Eg. The toilet is next to the coffee machine.
> 
> ...


I tried this but it did not work for me .. I am going to try again. Thanks.


----------



## aks80 (Jan 20, 2017)

boombaya said:


> fgsmail said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone here have a tip to overcome anxiety while repeat sentence task?
> ...


Unless you suddenly read it out as

The Toilet Is Near To The Coffee Machine

It could be a risk focusing on writing something while you are expected to repeat a sentence you just heard verbatim.

Not critical of your technique. But, would advise someone to try this out a few times before attempting this during an actual test. It may work for most, not work for a few.


----------



## fgsmail (Apr 21, 2017)

aks80 said:


> Unless you suddenly read it out as
> 
> The Toilet Is Near To The Coffee Machine
> 
> ...


It's true. I've been told to use that technique, I tried, but I did not put much effort.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

fgsmail said:


> It's true. I've been told to use that technique, I tried, but I did not put much effort.




I tried too but it is really hard even to remember what the letters stand for if it is a bit of a longer sentence. I really congratulate whoever manages to utilise this technique.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fgsmail (Apr 21, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> *Reading*
> 
> 
> *Multiple Choice, Choose Single Answer*
> ...


Hi guys, I was wondering if in the Highlight Correct Summary would be more interesting to get the gist and then go for the answers. I mean without taking notes.

What do you think?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

fgsmail said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if in the Highlight Correct Summary would be more interesting to get the gist and then go for the answers. I mean without taking notes.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?




I would urge you to take notes because sometimes there are two very similar options differentiated by one small detail. And, if you miss that detail or get confused, then there is a risk of marking the wrong one.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> I would urge you to take notes because sometimes there are two very similar options differentiated by one small detail. And, if you miss that detail or get confused, then there is a risk of marking the wrong one.




thats right, in fact its combination of both.
you shud pay attention to get what is being explained and same time make notes of important words.

These notes will help u in zeroing in on the correct option.

Use elimination technique in conjunction with notes to achieve better results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Yahoooooooo PTE cleared



Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)

ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Yahoooooooo PTE cleared
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Buddy


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Yahoooooooo PTE cleared
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow Congratulations buddy! Great Effort and big success!


----------



## fgsmail (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey guys, 

I was wondering if you have or recommend any template for *Describe Image* and *Retell Lecture*, or do you think we should speak naturally?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

DI and RL should have the general format as given below - what matters the most is the fluency. Grammer and vocabulary come second.

Format should be used

Horizontal/vertical graph shows/Pie Chart shows/picture shows
Speak whatever is there in front of you - Be it X axis or Y axis or source of that image information or name of the organisation. Nothing matters most here but fluency. Be calm and be normal.

In the end use - to conclude/In conclusion/to summarize - Save your conclusion for this time.

Do not panic. Do not over analyse and take stress. Speak what ever you can see related to the image in front of you. DO NOT SPEAK ANYTHING ON YOUR OWN outside the image.

Lecture:
As per the speaker/The lecturer delineated/demonstrated
Then in body of lecture - 
use the actual words from lecture/percentages/numbers/years/increase-decrease. Facts should be from lecture only.

If lecture had the conclusion, Only then use to conclude else just facts will do.

FLUENCY is the key.

In speaking section, practice in such a way that you keep your momentum throughout 40 mins section. 
You can not take risk of starting with the High rate of speech and then decline it towards the end of the section.

Use tips mentioned at the link:
How to Crack PTE - Academic: Tips on How to attempt various questions in PTE for 100% result (79+)

Best of practice and luck.


----------



## fgsmail (Apr 21, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> DI and RL should have the general format as given below - what matters the most is the fluency. Grammer and vocabulary come second.
> 
> Format should be used
> 
> ...


Thanks Oneshift!
One more question!
Is there anything to do with time? for example: _words per minute rate_. I heard that once.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

fgsmail said:


> Thanks Oneshift!
> One more question!
> Is there anything to do with time? for example: _words per minute rate_. I heard that once.


Although, some of the 90 scorers have been claiming that high rate of speech worked for them - I would not like to contest them even if I don't support that approach. It is their personal experience and worked for them.

What worked for me is my normal speech. I placed mic slightly below lips to avoid the flow of air from mouth yet audible loudly in mic. (Loud meant my normal voice - I didn't stress).

Now, what I practised is on pronunciation and normal rate of speech.
Why my normal rate of speech?

If I start with high rate of speech, I may not be able to continue with that for next 40 mins. And I may get stressed for not able to maintain that momentum. There are quite a few things to remember in exam - time, pronunciation, reading correct word in correct sequence, not repeating words etc. Amid all this, I would have to concentrate on faking my original rate of speech.

The computer is smart enough to figure out the difference in the rate of speech during 40 minutes.

Same goes for Loudness - be normal that you are - practice how words are spoken - watch movies in english - the movies that you like - performed by actors u like. And try imitating the way they delivered the dialogue. You will feel confidence.

One last thing, I was struggling with PTE initially, but in my last attempt, I practised individual sections for over a month. Booked the exam. Then 5 days immediately before the exam, I did one exam daily - 3 from PTE CD, 2 from Gold Kit. 6th Day was my exam and I remembered to correct the mistakes that I did in 5 test exams that I just did yesterday. 6th day was the shortest exam that I felt I have ever written.
Good Luck.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> This is a great thread; wish it was there when I struggling with PTE
> 
> Just want to add my experience (shared it earlier though).
> 
> ...


Really thanks for the matter that you had shared with all of us.
Next week will be my third attempt .
My last score was LRSW - 72,79,90,69
Its really frustrating to prepare again and again . so is there any tips in Writing apart from above points specially in Summarize Written text and essay.
Thanks


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

I am a 65 pointer in 261313 and waiting since 25th May 2017.
Now, As I don't see any further hopes with DIBP, I need to increase my PTE score.

My past scores:
LRSW - 83 64 72 81 (Oct 2016)
LRSW - 90 70 76 85 (March 2017)

I need some inputs on how to improve in Reading and Speaking. Please suggest. 
It would be helpful, If someone can share some links as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

ankititp said:


> Really thanks for the matter that you had shared with all of us.
> Next week will be my third attempt .
> My last score was LRSW - 72,79,90,69
> Its really frustrating to prepare again and again . so is there any tips in Writing apart from above points specially in Summarize Written text and essay.
> Thanks


Could you please paste a snap of the enabling skills as well?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> This is a great tip. I think it can be recommended for people to practise with this technique!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Absolutely. Make sure you practice the method very well before real exam; there may be chances to miss the exact word while recollecting it.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

insider580 said:


> Guys, need some suggestion on my score. Which area(s) i need to focus to get 79+?
> 
> Listening - 74
> Reading - 74
> ...


Looks like spelling + fluency. Spelling can be mistyped (unknowingly) on keyboard because of stress. So make sure you type EXACT spelling while typing a word, as correcting it in the last minute may not work out.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fgsmail (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi guys,

I followed this template and I believe I must have missed something, perhaps examples and/or more vocabulary, etc ... because my score was too bad (55) compared to the first attempt (55). If I try to write entirely on my own, I run out of time. How did you guys deal with that?
Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

fgsmail said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I followed this template and I believe I must have missed something, perhaps examples and/or more vocabulary, etc ... because my score was too bad (55) compared to the first attempt (55). If I try to write entirely on my own, I run out of time. How did you guys deal with that?
> Thanks


Timing is very important. Did you follow E2 language tutorials in youTube? 
If you miss some ques towards the end of exam then it may affect other sections as well


----------



## fgsmail (Apr 21, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Timing is very important. Did you follow E2 language tutorials in youTube?
> If you miss some ques towards the end of exam then it may affect other sections as well


Yes, it's true, timing is crucial.
I didn't follow E2 language tutorials. Most of my friends started complaining about it after they went very bad. I'm attending SureWay English & practising in my free time.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

fgsmail said:


> Yes, it's true, timing is crucial.
> I didn't follow E2 language tutorials. Most of my friends started complaining about it after they went very bad. I'm attending SureWay English & practising in my free time.


THats OK. Individual opinion matters as many people found E2 good as well.

Whatever you follow ,make sure you identify your weak areas and work on them.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Yahoooooooo PTE cleared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratz!!! it's very impressive that it took you only 45 days to boost your score from an average of 75 to 90. That's as inspiration for other aspirants. Good Job!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Yahoooooooo PTE cleared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


such a cool progression...


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you not-so-great-guy and andrey... 

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Thank you not-so-great-guy and andrey...
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


Congrats Abhijeet.


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

I gave my mock test today. Below are the scores:

Listening 77
Reading 66
Speaking 75
Writing 73

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 74
Pronunciation 66
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 90

How can i boost this to 79+. Please Suggest.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Friends,
Finally, scored 79+ in 7th attempt. Thanks to everyone, especially vincyf1 and Abhijeet.
My score is L/R/S/W - 80/81/90/80


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Loverj24 said:


> I gave my mock test today. Below are the scores:
> 
> Listening 77
> Reading 66
> ...


Hi mate,
I scored in all three mock tests overall 63-64. But scored 79+in all in the real test. 
Real exam is not easier but the marking is different. You have a good chance to get 79+. just practice reading a littlebit more in order to be on a safe side..


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Friends,
> Finally, scored 79+ in 7th attempt. Thanks to everyone, especially vincyf1 and Abhijeet.
> My score is L/R/S/W - 80/81/90/80


Great. All the best No idea how many needed for me 

Sent from ️ using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I scored in all three mock tests overall 63-64. But scored 79+in all in the real test.
> Real exam is not easier but the marking is different. You have a good chance to get 79+. just practice reading a littlebit more in order to be on a safe side..


Thanks Mate. Congrats on your results.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Friends,
> Finally, scored 79+ in 7th attempt. Thanks to everyone, especially vincyf1 and Abhijeet.
> My score is L/R/S/W - 80/81/90/80


Congratulations buddy. All the best!


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ptera said:


> Friends,
> Finally, scored 79+ in 7th attempt. Thanks to everyone, especially vincyf1 and Abhijeet.
> My score is L/R/S/W - 80/81/90/80


Congrats Ptera on ur achievement. How did you improve your writing section marks? Especially, the essay and summarize written text section.

Thank You


----------



## thulasiramrs (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi bro Greenhost,
Even I am sailing in same boat as you, with 65+5 NSW for 263111. What are our chances in near future?
Edu-15
Exp-10
Age-30
Pte-10
SS-5?


----------



## lookingforopensky (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the tips. Awesome explanation.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

pleasantly surprised to get 90/90/90/90 on my first attempt yesterday. perfect scores in all enabling skills except spelling which was 89. i remember clearly missing a word in reading and a word or two in the listening section.also, speaking which i was most worried about because i barely described anything accurately in the final image (it was a 2 line graph and the units were indecipherable), the whole point seems to be about just being fluent . scoring definitely has some leeway


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

pravincv said:


> pleasantly surprised to get 90/90/90/90 on my first attempt yesterday. perfect scores in all enabling skills except spelling which was 89. i remember clearly missing a word in reading and a word or two in the listening section.also, speaking which i was most worried about because i barely described anything accurately in the final image (it was a 2 line graph and the units were indecipherable), the whole point seems to be about just being fluent . scoring definitely has some leeway


Congratulations Pravin. Good Luck for your next steps.


----------



## vncoutinho (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a question for the experts, I got 64 in speaking and I need 65. 

How fast do I have to speak? How many seconds do I need to finish a sentence in Read Aloud?

I have tried 'normal paced' but it didn't work but I don't want speak too fast because the computer I will not understand my words. I think that is where I'm failing to crack.
Cheers!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

vncoutinho said:


> I have a question for the experts, I got 64 in speaking and I need 65.
> 
> How fast do I have to speak? How many seconds do I need to finish a sentence in Read Aloud?
> 
> ...


Normal paced is good. Try to finish each sentence in 30-35 seconds. 
Also, practice using the *google now feature* and make sure that the sentences that you speak are easily being interpreted into words.


----------



## vncoutinho (Sep 13, 2013)

How many sentences do I need speak in Describe Image and Re-tell lecture? 6 or 8?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

vncoutinho said:


> How many sentences do I need speak in Describe Image and Re-tell lecture? 6 or 8?


There is no requirement on the number of sentences you can speak. 
You need to follow the structure, which is important.


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been seeing many people asking for Tips for the PTE-A English Exam and I would like to pen down all notes that I had made during my preparation.
> 
> ...


Hello Vincyf1,
first of all thanks for the great post. In the very first point, "Read Aloud", you have mentioned:

Practice before actually answering

Do you mean practice in the exam? Do we have time before the microphone starts recording?
Or do you mean practise mock tests?

Thanks and Regards,
R


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rjadhav163 said:


> Hello Vincyf1,
> 
> first of all thanks for the great post. In the very first point, "Read Aloud", you have mentioned:
> 
> ...




Yes, you will have time to read the sentence in the Exam before actually answering. You should practice reading it loud so that you can correct yourself (if needed) the second time you read it.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Hello,

I cannot improve my speaking. Could you please help me as to how i should improve my pronunciation and fluency. Rhythm, stress, intonation wise..

When i read after i hear what a native speaker reads, i am good at it, but if I dont hear i mess it up. I dont know what to do 

I confuse where to stress and such during i read or speak..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Hello,
> 
> I cannot improve my speaking. Could you please help me as to how i should improve my pronunciation and fluency. Rhythm, stress, intonation wise..
> 
> ...




Give special attention to the punctuation like comma, period, quotes, etc. 

Break sentences into smaller chunks when speaking.

Listen to PTE GOLD YouTube videos for ease of understanding.


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi,

on Youtube there are many videos that claim "Most expected" or "real" PTE questions. Do the questions from such youtube videos really appear in exam?


Thanks and Regards


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

rjadhav163 said:


> Hi,
> 
> on Youtube there are many videos that claim "Most expected" or "real" PTE questions. Do the questions from such youtube videos really appear in exam?
> 
> ...


Some of them do get repeated. But they are unlikely to be the tricky ones


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

pravincv said:


> Some of them do get repeated. But they are unlikely to be the tricky ones


I agree. I did see some Questions repeated from the mock tests that I had taken before the exam.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

@vincyf1: Ran out of words to thank you for your valuable inputs. You rock buddy.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

vsundarraman said:


> @vincyf1: Ran out of words to thank you for your valuable inputs. You rock buddy.




Glad that this could be of help to you.  
Best of Luck with your PR journey!


----------



## sanjayskulkarni (Jul 19, 2017)

Methods suggested here are tried and tested. Achieved 20 Pts in PTE
Thanks bro


----------



## pallavid (Jun 19, 2018)

rjadhav163 said:


> Hi,
> 
> on Youtube there are many videos that claim "Most expected" or "real" PTE questions. Do the questions from such youtube videos really appear in exam?
> 
> ...



Hi rjadhav,
I appeared for d exam on 2nd July. I can surely say,the questions mentioned in D2L PTE preparation youtube channel videos are genuine. I got around 6-7 repeat sentences from it. Also the new list of essays and FIBs published by them is useful too. I got the essay related to "Deduction of marks in case of late submission of assignments " and 2 FIBs from it.


Guys, 
Juz thought of sharing, I got a video in Retell Lecture (it was in d form of slideshow which speaker was presenting ) as well as in Answer Short Question.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

pallavid said:


> Hi rjadhav,
> I appeared for d exam on 2nd July. I can surely say,the questions mentioned in D2L PTE preparation youtube channel videos are genuine. I got around 6-7 repeat sentences from it. Also the new list of essays and FIBs published by them is useful too. I got the essay related to "Deduction of marks in case of late submission of assignments " and 2 FIBs from it.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. 
I think, video in Retell lecture will help a great deal as visual memory is more effective than hearing to an audio-only lecture. 

All the Best with your journey!


----------



## movingaus (Sep 29, 2016)

Dear Vincyf1, really appreciate and great thread, just want to ask, how much preparation we need before attempt and would appreciate if you can share your advice?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

movingaus said:


> Dear Vincyf1, really appreciate and great thread, just want to ask, how much preparation we need before attempt and would appreciate if you can share your advice?




Thanks buddy. Well, preparation is really up to your comfort and command over English language. I prepared for 2 months and made sure that I practise every weekend. 

Prepared for all the easier question types first and then spent extra time on difficult ones. 

It’s ultimately up to you to divide and conquer each question types. All the best!


----------



## Bijoya (Apr 17, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> *Reading*
> 
> 
> *Multiple Choice, Choose Single Answer*
> ...


*********Thank you so much******
So helpful!!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Bijoya said:


> *********Thank you so much******
> 
> So helpful!!



All the best with the exam!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

good thread and info @vincyf1


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> good thread and info @vincyf1


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys, i am preparing for PTE-A and planning to appear for the real test in August End.

Thinking of taking paid mock tests prior to taking the real test.

Can anyone suggest where i can find the paid mock test?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys, i am preparing for PTE-A and planning to appear for the real test in August End.
> 
> Thinking of taking paid mock tests prior to taking the real test.
> 
> Can anyone suggest where i can find the paid mock test?


Ptepractice .com which is official Pearson portal for paid mock tests is an option. If you already haven't come across.


----------



## Vins18_Aussie (Aug 14, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> *Reading*
> 
> 
> *Multiple Choice, Choose Single Answer*
> ...


One of the finest reads about PTE that I've come across this forum. Please keep up the good work.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys, i am preparing for PTE-A and planning to appear for the real test in August End.
> 
> Thinking of taking paid mock tests prior to taking the real test.
> 
> Can anyone suggest where i can find the paid mock test?




You can buy PTE Voucher from this website where they are offering 50 Mock Tests as well 

https://ptevoucher.in


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vins18_Aussie said:


> One of the finest reads about PTE that I've come across this forum. Please keep up the good work.




Thanks for the kind words. Hope the tips will help you clear your exam.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> You can buy PTE Voucher from this website where they are offering 50 Mock Tests as well
> 
> https://ptevoucher.in


Thanks mate.

And of course, your tips are wonderful. Preparing in line with it.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Ptepractice .com which is official Pearson portal for paid mock tests is an option. If you already haven't come across.


Thanks dear for the suggestion.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Are there any specific sections which one should avoid stalling, so as to not run short of time on overall test? 

Since there are some sections for which time is to be managed by the test taker, I want to know where one can usually falter and lose precious time.


----------



## jacky2018 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi,

I have attempted PTE 16 times. Several times, I was close to the desired score of 79 but missed it. Now I am unable to crack it despite several attempts. 


If you could help me out with some templates/ strategies to boost my score, it would be really grateful. I desperately need some help as I have spend so much money on writing it several times and my visa gets expired next year. 

1st attempt PTE : L72 R80 S77 W76
2nd attempt PTE : L70 R62 S46 W77
3rd attempt PTE : L67 R77 S80 W72
4th attempt PTE : L70 R72 S70 W79
5th attempt PTE : L71 R79 S90 W70
6th attempt PTE : L69 R82 S87 W71
7th attempt PTE : L75 R81 S78 W77
8th attempt PTE : L76 R75 S77 W80
9th attempt PTE : L74 R88 S90 W76
10th attempt PTE: L78 R83 S76 W81
11th attempt PTE: L76 R87 S78 W86
12th attempt PTE: L64 R83 S77 W71
13th attempt PTE: L76 R87 S78 W86
14th attempt PTE: L78 R75 S66 W85
15th attempt PTE: L76 R67 S64 W82
16Th attempt PTE: L73 R74 S65 W82


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

jerrycyriac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have attempted PTE 16 times. Several times, I was close to the desired score of 79 but missed it. Now I am unable to crack it despite several attempts.
> 
> ...



did you check E2 Language tutorials?


----------



## expat4n (May 26, 2018)

Your process seems to be unstable. You should recognise which areas you didnt do well and which one is perfect. So you focus there firmly! Hope it helps. I would recommend you, practice a lot then mocktest then do the real test. Because if you do so much real test it will make you down. Try to be consistent!


----------



## jacky2018 (Aug 28, 2018)

expat4n said:


> Your process seems to be unstable. You should recognise which areas you didnt do well and which one is perfect. So you focus there firmly! Hope it helps. I would recommend you, practice a lot then mocktest then do the real test. Because if you do so much real test it will make you down. Try to be consistent!


I have practised many materials which are available online and on youtube. 

I have never been able to crack listening despite writing it 16 times. I am unable to figure out where I am going wrong. Its also difficult to figure out where I am going wrong as it is an online exam and I will never know the answer. 

Every time, I try different strategies and but its not helping for listening. If you could share some templates/strategies for listening, it would really help me out.


----------



## jacky2018 (Aug 28, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> did you check E2 Language tutorials?



Yes, I have tried E2 language tutuorial. It did help me for writing and reading but I am not able to clear listening not even once despite several attempts. 


Every time, I try different strategies and but its not helping for listening. If you could share some templates/strategies for listening, it would really help me out.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

jerrycyriac said:


> Yes, I have tried E2 language tutuorial. It did help me for writing and reading but I am not able to clear listening not even once despite several attempts.
> 
> 
> Every time, I try different strategies and but its not helping for listening. If you could share some templates/strategies for listening, it would really help me out.


i purchased one of their packages and it had all the templates and strategies. Blindly followed their techniques..


----------



## jacky2018 (Aug 28, 2018)

expat4n said:


> Your process seems to be unstable. You should recognise which areas you didnt do well and which one is perfect. So you focus there firmly! Hope it helps. I would recommend you, practice a lot then mocktest then do the real test. Because if you do so much real test it will make you down. Try to be consistent!
> 
> Thank you for your advice. What strategy did you use for repeat the sentence in speaking?


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Hard luck at its best.

Missed by a whisker.

PTE - 1st Attempt: L78 R90 S90 W84


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys, finally cracked the PTE code in the best possible way.

Got 90 in each module. 

PTE - 2nd Attempt: L90 R90 S90 W90

Thank you guys for valuable information & tips shared on this thread.

Now hoping to realize my dream soon.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Signature updated now with revised credentials.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Ankit.. congrat.. you will get invite and hope you will get grant soon


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

jerrycyriac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have attempted PTE 16 times. Several times, I was close to the desired score of 79 but missed it. Now I am unable to crack it despite several attempts.
> 
> ...


Hi Jerry.. well its too much money and I am sorry that you have not been able to get this.

I know the feeling as I myself had to go through 6 attempts to of IELTS or PTE.. 
Dont loose hope

Firstly plan before your next session.

1) do basics right:
sit down and check if you are using english all the time.( being honest here is key) what I did was when I was struggling.. I decided to speak only in english to anyone who tries to communicate( much to the dismay of my wife). but that was very important.

2) searched for wren and martin and re visited all the grammar rules.
3) Stopped reading Toilet news paper( TOI). subscribed to HINDU and ET. Read All the UK and Australia NEWS papers online. this helped me in reading and getting words corrected with right grammar. Yes Lot of people laughed.. but Hey.. who has the final laugh.

4) Practice is the key.. I practised the same set many times over to get the strategies correct. I must have practised the whole PTE materials 15-20 times before every exam. (Analogy- Body builders do the same work out again and again to increase the muscle tone. we need to get into habits of getting the stratergy right to score well in exam.. Motive of Defence forces.. bleed and sweat in peace time so that you bleed less in war)

5) utmost belief that you will get the score. the moment you say you are not getting the score then you will never get it.

6) cross exam practice.. dont stop IELTS practice.. they have similer exam. its pattern is different but you can still gain valuable English exam exp.

All the best buddy


----------



## sandu (Oct 3, 2018)

Can anyone have idea on speech to text software's. Is google speech auto correct our words?
I have a problem in speaking. Most of the time Dictation.io does not capture all my word, but google speech does. Is that because of auto correcting? 
Please advice


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

sandu said:


> Can anyone have idea on speech to text software's. Is google speech auto correct our words?
> I have a problem in speaking. Most of the time Dictation.io does not capture all my word, but google speech does. Is that because of auto correcting?
> Please advice


Check Speechnotes software. Just type in google & you will find a link to open it.
Then check what you speak is getting recorded correctly or not.


----------



## carlasantna (Oct 9, 2018)

sandu said:


> Can anyone have idea on speech to text software's. Is google speech auto correct our words?
> I have a problem in speaking. Most of the time Dictation.io does not capture all my word, but google speech does. Is that because of auto correcting?
> Please advice


If you can arrange for it, get the Dragon Naturally Speaking software from Nuance. It will adjust itself according to your voice and will have no problems converting your speech to text, provided your pronunciation is clear. (Accent does not matter)


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

pronunciation and fluency are the keys!


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone read your tips and got everything 90 except an 86 on listening! Just keep doing it guys, the last time i did it I had 69 on listening for some ODD reason!


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

jacky2018 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have attempted PTE 16 times. Several times, I was close to the desired score of 79 but missed it. Now I am unable to crack it despite several attempts.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your perseverance. I think you can do it. What I find is that. Apart from English exam, You need to be well prepared on the test day with a relaxed mind.
Can you try meditation or other techniques to calm mind.

For English,
listen to podcast while in office or in travel and observe. Read a book and observe the usage. Also check the meaning of unknown words and see the synonyms and usage using a dictionary.

Practice talking with the newly learnt word.

Try different mic positions in mock test and find a suitable one.


----------

